# 2007 Altima Help



## jaynnikki_04 (Feb 3, 2007)

Hi!

Is there anyone out there with a 2007 Altima? I'm having problems with my driver side window. Both driver and passenger side windows automatically roll up and down but just today I've experienced that the driver side button just stopped automatically rolling up when i push the button. I'm wondering if this is a factory defect. It is sunday and Nissan is closed just thought someone might help out. Has this happened with the older models?


----------



## phx08 (Jan 24, 2007)

Hasn't happened to me... Get it checked out anyways, i wouldn't be surprised if something is wrong...

The dealership had to replace a blown speaker in my car before delivery (2007 Altima) which was completely ridiculous


----------



## gtcompscientist (Feb 13, 2007)

Definitely take it to the dealership. They can reset the switch and make sure that it wasn't a one time problem, but you're under warranty and they'll fix it if it needs it.


----------



## alihood02 (Feb 21, 2007)

Hopefully you have it fixed now, but i had the same exact problem which didn't occur until i tried to roll my hand up in the window for it to go auto back down. I did that cuz it was one lil selling tricks the dealer used. I just told them it stopped working took it back, and was out in 10 mins. He told me they just had to reprogram it.


----------

